# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Family

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται η από 27/03/2018 εμπορική διάθεση 3 νέων Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων Οικιακού Συμβολαίου COSMOTE Mobile Family αποκλειστικά σχεδιασμένα για τις ανάγκες της οικογένειας. 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά των νέων προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family συνοψίζονται στον παρακάτω πίνακα: 


*COSMOTE Mobile* 
*Family S* 
*COSMOTE Mobile* 
*Family M* 
*COSMOTE Mobile* 
*Family L* 

*Συνολικό μηνιαίο πάγιο για 2 συνδέσεις συμβολαίου * 
64,90€
89,90€
129,90€

*Πάγιο Κύριας Σύνδεσης* 
52,02€
77,02€
117,02€

*Πάγιο Σύνδεσης Μέλους* 
*(COSMOTE Mobile Family 10)* 
12,88€
12,88€
12,88€

*Δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας για κλήσεις μεταξύ των συνδέσεων * 
*του προγράμματος* 
Απεριόριστος
Απεριόριστος
Απεριόριστος

*Συνολικός Δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας από όλες τις συνδέσεις  του Προγράμματος* 
600’
1500’
Απεριόριστος

*Συνολικά Δωρεάν SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας από όλες τις συνδέσεις  του Προγράμματος* 
600
1500
Απεριόριστα

*Συνολικά Δωρεάν ΜΒ για κατανάλωση από όλες τις συνδέσεις  του Προγράμματος* 
1GB
2GB
6GB

*Δυνατότητα προσθήκης extra* 
*Συνδέσεων Μελών* 
-
έως 1 extra Σύνδεση-
Μέλος
έως 2 extra
Συνδέσεις- Μέλος

*Πάγιο Σύνδεσης extra  Μέλους* 
*(COSMOTE Mobile Family 10)* 
-
12,88€
12,88€

*Χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση της δωρεάν ενσωματωμένης χρήσης* 


*ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο* 
(με ρυθμίσεις Internet & WAP)
0,07 €/MB


*Εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και videoκλήσεις* 
0,0098 €/δευτ.


*SMS προς Εθνικά Δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας * 
0,17 €/SMS




Για την ενεργοποίηση των 3 νέων Προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family απαιτούνται κατ’ ελάχιστον 2 συνδέσεις συμβολαίου COSMOTE, μια Κύρια Σύνδεση και μια σύνδεση μέλους. Ο Συνδρομητής στα στοιχεία του οποίου ενεργοποιούνται οι συνδέσεις που συμμετέχουν στο Πρόγραμμα, οφείλει κατά την ενεργοποίηση αυτού να δηλώσει την Κύρια Σύνδεση του Προγράμματος. Αλλαγή της Κύριας Σύνδεσης μπορεί να γίνει μία φορά ανά τιμολογιακό μήνα.  

•	Στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Mobile Family S μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν έως 2 συνδέσεις, στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Mobile Family M μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν έως 3 συνδέσεις και στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Mobile Family L μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν έως 4 συνδέσεις. 
•	Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Family παρέχουν ενσωματωμένη χρήση (ομιλίας, SMS & δεδομένα [ΜΒ]), το σύνολο της οποίας μπορεί να καταναλωθεί από όλες τις συνδέσεις  που συμμετέχουν σε αυτά (πχ εάν στο πρόγραμμα παρέχονται 600΄ομιλίας, όλες οι συνδέσεις του προγράμματος μπορούν  να καταναλώσουν 600΄ ομιλίας όλες μαζί).  
•	Τα δωρεάν λεπτά και μηνύματα που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στη δωρεάν χρήση, καθώς και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωσή τους, αφορούν μόνο σε κλήσεις (ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις) και αποστολή μηνυμάτων (SMS) εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων προς μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας).  
•	Τα δωρεάν ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο, καθώς και η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωσή τους, αφορούν χρήση εντός Ελλάδας, ενώ δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις ειδικές υπηρεσίες δεδομένων MMS και BlackBerry.  
•	Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes). 
•	Η χρέωση για τις εθνικές κλήσεις φωνής γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 60 δευτερόλεπτα. 
•	Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματός του, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.  
•	Για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του πρώτου λογαριασμού, ή, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής οικονομικού προγράμματος, από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού, το πάγιο και η δωρεάν χρήση είναι ανάλογα του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος. Σε κάθε λογαριασμό χρεώνεται προκαταβολικά το πάγιο του επόμενου μήνα. 
•	Παράλληλα με την εμπορική διάθεση των νέων Προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family 65 και COSMOTE Mobile Family 100.  

Επιπλέον από τις 12/03/2018, σε όλα τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Family παρέχεται δωρεάν η νέα υπηρεσία COSMOTE Data Limits. Με τη νέα υπηρεσία οι συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ορίζουν συγκεκριμένο όριο χρήσης των ΜΒ του προγράμματος στις συνδέσεις- μέλη του προγράμματος.  

•	Με την υπηρεσία COSMOTE Data Limits, τα όρια χρήσης ΜΒ ανά σύνδεση μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν από την Κύρια σύνδεση του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Family σε συνδέσεις COSMOTE Mobile Family 10, COSMOTE Mobile Internet, COSMOTE Family Extra Data SIM και COSMOTE Extra Data SIM, οι οποίες δύνανται να συμμετέχουν στο Πρόγραμμα. 
•	Τα όρια χρήσης ΜΒ ανά σύνδεση μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν μέσω του My COSMOTE App, My COSMOTE Web, του δικτύου καταστημάτων COSMOTE & ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ καθώς και μέσω κλήσης στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (13888)  

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE (13888 με χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE).  Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13888 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος. 

Στις τιμές των παγίων του Πίνακα συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24%, και Τέλος Συνδρομητών 
Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12% στο πάγιο της Κύριας Σύνδεσης του Προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Family S και 15% στο πάγιο των Κύριων Συνδέσεων των Προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family M & L και 12% στο πάγιο κάθε Σύνδεσης Μέλους.   

Όλα τα παραπάνω προγράμματα επιβαρύνονται με υψηλότερο Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας εάν το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση Κινητής ανέλθει σε κλίμακα στην οποία εφαρμόζεται υψηλότερο τέλος. 

Το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας ανέρχεται σε 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση κινητής. 

*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

